# Yahoo Personals



## TallAdam85 (Sep 17, 2004)

YAHOO PERSONALS  I am thinking of becoming a memebr to maybe find a date just wondering does any one use it or have a reviews about it i am just asking before i sing up for 20 a month


----------



## Pale Rider (Sep 18, 2004)

Desperate there Adam ??  I myself wouldn't waste $20 for a personal ad when you really wouldn't know what's boiling behind the pot.  If you catch my drift. I would suggest if you want to find someone on the net - do it in a chat, messenger service - that's free and you can talk all you want.  But in the end be careful as you really don't know who (or what) you are talking to.  Take it from someone who knows what the internet can do.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 18, 2004)

Several people I know have liked their experiences with match.com.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 18, 2004)

Amyone can "play any role" role on the internet you fake pics and Id's and even buy software that will change your voice. I would not recommend using the Internet to meet a potential partner or date.  Too many dangers can occur. 

Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser 
Child Safety Specialist 
National Security Alliance 
"We are trained to educate you on the dangers of the Modern World"


----------



## Bester (Sep 18, 2004)

friendfinder.com  or match.com
both seem to be ok reputation wise.
Can't vouch for the 'effectiveness' though.

Other ideas: try joining a bowling league or other sports thing you like.  Clubs make a good way to meet folks too.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 18, 2004)

The grocery store and the library or University cafeterias are the absolute best places to pick up nice women.  I have never met someone who had a useful experience with computer dating.  (That lasted, and I can print here, anyways)


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 18, 2004)

I did the Yahoo, Match, and even the very expensive, very stupid, Eharmony thing... 

They didnt live up to my expectations. 

 :idunno:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 18, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Amyone can "play any role" role on the internet you fake pics and Id's and even buy software that will change your voice. I would not recommend using the Internet to meet a potential partner or date.  Too many dangers can occur.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mark E. Weiser
> ...


You make it sound like there are better ways. What are they? If you meet someone on line, and they aren't who they say they are, you bail. Just like real life. Dating online, gives you the freedom to write and get to know a person before you ever deal with them in person. You can even exchange phone numbers and talk to them for hours, days, or even months. A woman can be murdered by a man she meets at church just as quickly as online. Work relationships are about stupid (trust me on that one). Most reputable dating services verify identities (somewhat) and you eventualy meet and get to know the person that they didn't mention earlier... just like real life. I haven't used a dating service, but I don't see how the dangers you mention are not just the hazards of dating in general.
Sean


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 18, 2004)

I have am speaking of real life here. The problem with internet dating is you can pretend online to be something completely different. The danger is this when you meet this person for the first time after being on the Internet.  There have been cases of murders yes or even kidnappings for one of unsuspecting victims going on a date to meet the first time. I would rather date someone I have meet in person and built a repore with. I meet my wife at work and have been married for 12 years. 


If you feel you can handle the situation then go on and take the risk. But I am speaking that there are many dangers and you should limit your exposure to them as much as possible.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 19, 2004)

I personally know of four couples who met on the internet via dating sites and they're all happily married now. So for me , I can say it does work. It takes time and unfortunately money but then again so does going out to the bars and whatever other methods there are in meeting someone. At least with them they profile you and pre-match you to someone that you at least have a reasonable chance of hitting it off with. 
But it does depend also upon what exactly you're looking for. 
The aforementioned sites (here) are good ones. But if you're looking for something specific (mind you I get junk mail from competitive sites ALL the time trying to get me to join them (and pay)). 
There is a site where if you're looking for a sex partner at AdultFriendFinder.com and even for more specific sex Alt.com... 
Church groups have their own meet-em-on-the-net sites as well. 
There's even several specifically for the hearing impaired (deaf). 
Sooo, whatever you're looking for 99.999% is the best odds you'll get on finding it. 
Mind you those that say FREE is actually misleading. You'll see the matches and so forth... but if you ain't paying you ain't gonna be saying anything to them. Only their "premium members" will get to actually send a mail / flirt /whatever! to those you are saying "hey, she's cute!" about. Likewise they can't contact you. 
Pictures do help as well. 

Good luck!


and...err... wish me the same


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 21, 2004)

I've had friends who've used match and yahoo.  tried them myself more out of curiosity than anything.  match was better.  make sure you post a pic, though, because people ignore you if you don't, because it looks like you're hiding.


----------



## Spud (Sep 21, 2004)

I met my GF on match.com. Weve been together for 2.5 years. So, I guess Im a satisfied user. A basic rule is dont set up any meetings until youve exchanged e-mail and phone calls for at least a month. That gives you a chance to explore some things in safety and thin out the herd. Use common sense, meet in public places, etc. match.com gives good safety tips. Have somebody else read your e-mails. When my girlfriend was chatting with guys she was really excited about the one guy who was looking for an open relationship. Then she figured out he was married and wasnt talking about verbal communication   She misread a couple of my e-mails, but her friends cleared that up. Lucky for me. 

 Photos - depends: we never exchanged photos, but were honest about our physical attributes and it wasnt a problem. If somebody is demanding a photo right away, that may tell you about their priorities. 

 I know people whove had disappointing experiences on match.com, but not the creepy evil type. But I have two friends who dated guys from church and dance classes  the guys ended up being serious stalkers.


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 22, 2004)

I tried the yahoo thing back when it was still free.  All it got me was a bunch of spam mail.  No thanks.  Guess I'm back to trying things the old fashioned way.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

I dunno - I'd rather meet someone face to face cuz that's how they're gonna haveta deal with me, problems, triumphs.  Some of us still shop in person, go to real librarys (Flatlander, was that you?), lead Girl Scout and Boy Scout troops, bowl in leagues, play basketball, etcetera.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes true, but the (terrible) awkwardness of the first meeting/date is gone after a few weeks or a month of chatting, e-mailing and etc. There's a more of a relaxed feeling because you end up sharing more than usual in a first-time-face-to-face encounter, you trade pictures (by _whatever_ rating...pg-13 to xxx  ) ; for some reason computers/internet gives the false illusion of protection and we tell things about ourselves that we would never say in person. Probably because we cannot "see" the inital facial expression/reaction. People rely upon body language and facial clues more than they realize and because they can see the "eww gross" or "heeyy, I like where this is going..." they'll change their wording in mid-sentence or keep going.  
But anyway, I've met gals in person after chatting/e-mailing on-line and it is a lot easier, more relaxed and the only trouble was figuring out where to go and eat.   :idunno:   :uhyeah:


----------



## Enson (Sep 22, 2004)

before i was married i was im'd by a girl in the same city. how she got my id i will never know. anyway we spoke on the phone for about a week, and emailed. we decided to meet. to my suprise she was a little too much woman for me.  i guess we should have exchanged pics first.

peace


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 22, 2004)

I still think Kaith should set up his very own "geek" dating site.  he could make a fortune, and keep expanding MT!


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 22, 2004)

Mebbe a MA dating site... match styles and all that... but married people stay off! (winks to you know whos)


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 22, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I still think Kaith should set up his very own "geek" dating site. he could make a fortune, and keep expanding MT!


 :boing1::lol:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 23, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> :boing1::lol:



Seriously...

Geeky, nerdy chicks are the hottest kind!


----------



## The Kai (Sep 24, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Seriously...
> 
> Geeky, nerdy chicks are the hottest kind!


Especially Karate geeky, nerdy chicks
Todd


----------

